# some calf pics



## laughingllama75 (Dec 16, 2008)

here are a couple new pics of baby Chuckie, he is now 6 weeks old. And Heck on wheels (or is it hoofs?) LOL. His dam is reg. Highland, sire WAS a polled hereford, now he is just delicious. Ouch, that was mean.   
 So anyway, here is what he looks like today.











and here is a heiffer we are not keeping (nor her mom either). The dam was bought as a hereford/angus cross, and bred to out polled hereford bull. look at the calf......doesn't look very beefy to us. The cow is very much a milk cow in frame and bone structure, and wow, does she bag up compared to other beefers we've had (even though she is black with a whie face). she is about 3 weeks older than chuck....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 16, 2008)

Chuckie sure is cute!

The heifer looks to be a holstein cross. Does her dam look like this heifer?



Her dam is full holstein and the sire is holstein with a dairy breed from across the pond 4 generations back.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 16, 2008)

yep.....just like yours. Let me see if I have a pic. yep, sort of.....probably THE WORST pic I have ever taken, LOL. It was actualy of the ice behind the cows this weekend, but only one I could find at the moment. I will get another tomorrow. And yes, that is her face right up front.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 16, 2008)

those calves are just to cute.id like to see a full pic of the heifer calfs momma.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you know her sire? She sure looks like our Whatsit! Whatsit sire is 97HO1110. I have a call into our district rep to see what breed it is. Of course, I got the voice mail box!  I can't find where I wrote it down and can't remember what it is! I'll have to see if I can get a better pic of her tomorrow too.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 16, 2008)

I tried to get a pic tonight, but it was too dark. I will wait till the morning when I feed. No idea who the sire is, we got her from a semi-local man who supposedly home bred her. I am betting he didnt, or either that he wrote the wrong bull down. Doesn't the calf look like a purebred milk breed of some sort (I am no milk breeds expert, sorry!)?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 16, 2008)

He may have AI bred her. The calf looks like a holstein/jersey cross. Most definately not beef!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, I am putting her pics in the "What Breed is This"  under Where's the beef. LOL.


----------



## amysflock (Dec 17, 2008)

Chuckie is adorable. Is that snow on his face, or does he really appear to have a Santa beard?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 17, 2008)

Doesn't look like snow to me. Looks to be his coat.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Dec 17, 2008)

he really has that white.....what is funny, is that he has a red line on each side of his face, so he looks to be smiling.


----------



## miron28 (Dec 18, 2008)

i thought he was smiling ha


----------

